# $40 for $20 Groupon halloweenadventure.com



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Groupon's offering a special for the next 4 days, buy a $20 voucher and use it to buy $40 worth of merchandise at halloweenadventure.com. They have some nice stuff too. Its like getting an early run at the 50% off sales. Here's the link:

https://www.groupon.com/deals/halloween-adventure-7


----------



## DvlsToy (Apr 6, 2012)

Seem kinda expensive. Almost everything I ordered through another site was half their prices!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

DvlsToy said:


> Seem kinda expensive. Almost everything I ordered through another site was half their prices!


I noticed the same thing. A couple of animated props that I have my eye on are about $40-$60 higher than other websites.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

That can't be true. It says right there on their home page WHOLESALE PRICES.


----------

